# OTG hunters, have you seen this?



## Timberman (Jan 10, 2005)

A friend of mine gave me this and I am amazed at it's simplicity and usefullness. It is very light with straps to go on your back it is wood construction so it is very quiet(no clanking) and the best thing is that I can sit still for 2 or 3 hours with this where before it was maybe 30 minutes. If you clean the leaves out around the tree you can also spin around in it silently and shoot 360 degrees. You can have it off your back and be hunting inside of 10 seconds silently. Notice I said silently many times.  

Maybe I'm behind but this is the first of this design I've ever seen.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 10, 2005)

*Similar to "Old Style" Picnic Chair*

It looks like it is very similar in design and construction to the old canvas cloth folding picnic chair, except with camo cloth and the front legs cut down and the rear legs cut off just below the pivot point. It wouldnt be that hard to make one yourself if you have any woodworking ability. You would simply cut and sew the camo material  before assembly and then put it on the wooden frame as you assemble it.

For someone MY SIZE (about like Jeff Young), you'd have to use 2"x2"s for the legs though. I might try to make a prototype before next season and see how it works.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 11, 2005)

That looks ideal Timber.  I do believe I will make one before next season.


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm sure if you made a few, you could sell them on here.  I'd like to have one!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 11, 2005)

Sluggunner, I with you and Jeff.  No WAY could I sit on that silently. *LOL*


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

delt...I could make ya one outta 6x6 stock


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 11, 2005)

Keep it up, Rich.  You're coming to "my town" in about a month or so.. I'll show you the proper way to use 6x6 stock...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 11, 2005)

The setting would be silent!

However, the crash that would follow shortly thereafter would be right noisy!

Good design though for smaller folks.

I do plan on working on some sort of folding stool before next bow season. The guy in the OTG article in GON has a good idea. This is another good idea. Maybe between all the ideas we come up with we can get one put together us fatboys?!?! :


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

hey....who did that?

JT?  Jeff??  Woody??

that's not funny


----------



## Timberman (Jan 11, 2005)

*Smaller folks?*

I'm 220 and didn't hurt it. Yall must be big.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

what choo tryin ta say


----------



## Woody (Jan 11, 2005)

It's manufactured in --- Petite ---- Manly --- and "Bubba Jean" sizes. : 

neat idea.


----------



## Timberman (Jan 11, 2005)

> what choo tryin ta say



I'm saying if it won't hold you, you are big. As in huge. The guy that gave it to me is around 260 and he hasn't broke his. I'd guess it'd hold 275 easy.  :  

Just how much weight are we talking bout?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2005)

Tiny...I mean Timber    if it'll hold 275... I'm safe   for now


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 11, 2005)

Not I...

Jim


----------



## mikel (Jan 11, 2005)

350 plus??or is that the bubba jeans size?


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 13, 2005)

Let's just say I got the lower end of the trough...


----------



## TreeJacker (Jan 29, 2005)

I "found" a couple of small folding chairs that we bought at the Masters Tournament.  I painted them with a dull paint.  They do not squeak and are highly portable.  
Sitting for 3-4 hours in one is not too difficult.....as long as I'm in the woods while doing so....not watching golf (sleep time).


----------

